# Polaris trail boss



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Please help... so I was at my bil cabin over labor day and went to take his quad out and the thumb throttle broke, thank god I never made it out of the garage. Ive got the parts coming, my question is how hard is it to replace it. Ive had motorcycles and done a lot of work on them in the past, my question isare there any parts that are going to fly out, or come apart when I remove the cover? Any help would be great.... we're supposed to be there to fish, not work on the quad. But I broke it, ill fix it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Go to the Polaris web site. Most any thing you can think of in maintenance is on there.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nothing will fly out when you take the cover off, it's an easy fix for anyone with alittle mechanical ability. Did the actual throttle break or the cable?


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> Nothing will fly out when you take the cover off, it's an easy fix for anyone with alittle mechanical ability. Did the actual throttle break or the cable?


Thanks moto, just the thumb lever broke. Got the parts should be ok doing it. Leaving around noon to go fishing not be a mechanic.


----------

